# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Which roller garage door???

## ava

I'm looking to replace old steel gates with an automated/remote roller door on garage (shed structure), but am totally confused as to which company/brand of door?  The height is quite limited and so am looking for slim profile roller door.  Anyone with ideas?  Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 
thanks
ava

----------


## first&last

> I'm looking to replace old steel gates with an automated/remote roller door on garage (shed structure), but am totally confused as to which company/brand of door? The height is quite limited and so am looking for slim profile roller door. Anyone with ideas? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 
> thanks
> ava

  B&D make great doors, just stay away from the suppliers in Brooklyn

----------

